# Annual Anything Homemade Pal Swap is posted



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Just a note to let you know that the sign up for the Annual Anything Homemade Swap is posted in the Forum Swap section:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=329401


----------

